# Is it normal for a pleco to dig pits in the sand?



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

my 7inch pleco keeps putting his nose up against stuff and swimming in one spot and he can move ALOT of sand real quick, he keeps knocking my driftwood around digging pits in the sand

is this normal?


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know if it's normal, but all my male bristlenoses do it. they tunnel under their caves and move a lot of substrate.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

From my experience with keeping different kinds of plecos, I have found it to be pretty normal. Some of my plecos do it more than others. But it's a normal occurrence in my tank.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep, especially if you don't have a place for them to hide that they find suitable. That's why most planted tank people stay away from anything from BNP's or Hypans which stay smaller than 4".


----------

